
Show HN: YDML – YAML DOM Markup Language - haikuginger
https://github.com/haikuginger/ydml
======
haikuginger
TL; DR: HTML is edited like plaintext, even though it eventually forms a very
structured tree-like DOM. Why not write it in a format that enforces that DOM
structure in the first place?

